

Whatsapp seen by a trader mindset - leoplct
http://aswathdamodaran.blogspot.se/2014/02/facebook-buys-whatsapp-for-19-billion.html

======
Lambda11
I really liked your article! Especially the first paragraph. In the "The
Trader (Pricing) View" section, I was disappointed that you continued
referring to value, especially with respect to a fickle measure such as number
of users.

"The key variable in explaining differences in value across companies is the
number of users."

Your conclusion was very rational, and I agree that fundamentals will matter
(sooner or later), but I wish you had taken a stance instead of being so
balanced. Very un-trader like of you :)

